# go out of my way to return a phone to someone who didn't even tip $1?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Very wealthy snobby older pax with a pretty entitled attitude and behavior, 3 pax, 1 wanted to ride up front which I denied. During the ride they talked non stop about rich people shit, like a relative wanting to come visit and how much it costs to put them in a hotel, 'charging it off to the estate', blah blah blah. Bunch of cheapskate rich people.

Long story short, no tip, and a day later I get an in-app text from pax about a lost phone. They seemed to be a much older, non tech savvy type and doubt they even knew how to do a GPS locate. I didn't even look, but considering that they're not terribly convenient to get to, $15 wouldn't be worth it for me to return it to them only to not get any extra compensation. A trip that length would pay at least that much, plus they lived kinda away from everything and a return trip would be very unlikely. Plus they didn't even tip for the original trip in the app.

IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Step 1. Find man hole
Step 2. Place phone in man hole
Step 3.
Step 4. Profit


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You mean a storm drain? Because I don't think I can lift a manhole cover, and they don't have holes large enough to drop a phone through.

Also don't know how I'm going to profit from that.

Unless you meant a man's hole.... And I'm confused how the profiting happens there, I'm not experienced with that type of thing


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You mean a storm drain? Because I don't think I can lift a manhole cover, and they don't have holes large enough to drop a phone through.
> 
> Also don't know how I'm going to profit from that.


Yes, that......
Or drive somewhere relatively far from where they live.... drop the phone off at a police station there


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

How would that get me paid?

Honestly just inclined to throw in the trash


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> How would that get me paid?
> 
> Honestly just inclined to throw in the trash


It won't, I'm drunk sorry I'm not much help


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah, I have zero inclination to want to go out of my way to do this person a favor when they had zero inclination to do me a favor by even tipping $1.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yeah, I have zero inclination to want to go out of my way to do this person a favor when they had zero inclination to do me a favor by even tipping $1.


Ever light one on fire


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No, what would that do besides make a bunch of mess and waste my time? I'm not a teenager

I'm aware that a bunch of these cell phone repair shops buy stolen phones for pennies on the dollar, but I'm not interested in going that route


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Police Station or glory hole.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yeah, I have zero inclination to want to go out of my way to do this person a favor when they had zero inclination to do me a favor by even tipping $1.


One thing missing in the conversation is the importance of immediately turning off the phone so it can't be tracked. Many an Uber driver has gotten a knock on their door because the phone was tracked to their house. Just because they are old and not tech savvy doesn't mean they don't have younger children or grandchildren who will do it for them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


I'd look in the back seat to see if I could find it. If I found it, I'd say so. I'd even deliver it. Collect the returned item fee and move on. It's just part of the job, in my opinion.

A couple of years ago, my last trip in an evening was an attorney who left her keys on my back seat. We met for lunch at a convenient place and she bought me lunch. Gave me her card and said if I ever needed a criminal lawyer to give her a call.

I doubt that the person you're talking about was as rich as they're making themselves out to be. I have more respect for a person who actually IS rich than someone who does the stuff you mentioned. Usually it's the wannabes who throw out a bunch of signals like that.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Nah based on where I picked them up, house at drop off, etc, they 100% appeared to be rich snobs with "old money" trust funds who have never worked a day in their lives


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> One thing missing in the conversation is the importance of immediately turning off the phone so it can't be tracked. Many an Uber driver has gotten a knock on their door because the phone was tracked to their house. Just because they are old and not tech savvy doesn't mean they don't have younger children or grandchildren who will do it for them.





NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm not a teenager


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I for one don't go out of my way to return an item. Usually the next time I drive (next day or whatnot), I'll see if I'm near their house/location but if its a hassle, gets dropped off at a police station, notify Uber it's been returned, collect the fee, notify pax it's at so and so station and done.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds like a total pain in the ass going into police station, waiting for someone, filling out forms, etc

I'd rather toss it in the trash


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> glory hole.


Ummmm......


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummmm......


What... Ain't that what a GLH is?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

One night I picked a guy up and he spoke to me like I was a lowlife.After the ride, I find on the backseat a Boston Bruins blanket they give to season ticket holders.It was new in the package of course I made no effort to return it!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> What... Ain't that what a GLH is?


Good point. Guess they're one, and the same!😂


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'd rather toss it in the trash


As someone who has made the mistake of returning more than one misplaced cell phone, I can say that is your best bet. It sounds like the pax needs to be taught a lesson about how you treat rideshare drivers. You can teach them that lesson, and it won't cost you anything.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A couple of years ago, my last trip in an evening was an attorney who left her keys on my back seat. We met for lunch at a convenient place and she bought me lunch. Gave me her card and said if I ever needed a criminal lawyer to give her a call.


If you post her name and number, I'm sure she'll get a lot of business off of this site.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

rkozy said:


> As someone who has made the mistake of returning more than one misplaced cell phone, I can say that is your best bet. It sounds like the pax needs to be taught a lesson about how you treat rideshare drivers. You can teach them that lesson, and it won't cost you anything.


if pax report that they lost some valuable in your car (phone, wallet, etc), and you don't respond to uber, can you be deactivated? wouldn't that be stealing?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

tucsongoober69 said:


> if pax report that they lost some valuable in your car (phone, wallet, etc), and you don't respond to uber, can you be deactivated? wouldn't that be stealing?


I had a pax do that to me, but what they lost was truly not in my car. So no, I wasn't deactivated, nor accused of stealing.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Illini said:


> I had a pax do that to me, but what they lost was truly not in my car. So no, I wasn't deactivated, nor accused of stealing.


how does uber determine whether or not if pax lose anything in your car?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You have to go to Checkr's office and take a polygraph


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Do or do not do. 
Move on.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

tucsongoober69 said:


> if pax report that they lost some valuable in your car (phone, wallet, etc), and you don't respond to uber, can you be deactivated? wouldn't that be stealing?


You reply and say, "I don't have the item in question." It's not a lie if you threw it down a sewer grate, or pawned it for money.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

rkozy said:


> You reply and say, "I don't have the item in question." It's not a lie if you threw it down a sewer grate, or pawned it for money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Sounds like a total pain in the ass going into police station, waiting for someone, filling out forms, etc


I turn Lost and found in to the Police or Department of For Hire Vehicles. They give a receipt. Mind you, I do it at *MY* convenience. When I am near a police station, I turn in the item. I get a receipt. i do not make a special trip. In most jurisdictions, it is legal. You have proof that you turned in the item.

When I took it to the Lyft Hub or Uber Green Light Centre, the "Expert" did allow me to photograph the paper that he completed. I understand that neither office now is accepting Lost and Found.

On the rare occasion that I have returned an item directly to the passenger, I have let him know that I will photograph his receiving it. If he balks, he can -retrieve it from the police.

If you do not think that a customer will say that you never returned an article that you did return, you have not read enough topics on these boards.




NewLyftDriver said:


> I'd rather toss it in the trash



While I sympathise with those who want to do this, there is the possibility that you could get into trouble for it. This is why I hand in the articles to the authorities.




Juggalo9er said:


> Or drive somewhere relatively far from where they live.... drop the phone off at a police station there


I did that once to a real jerk of a passenger. He lived in an exurb in Maryland that is north and west of the city. I dropped it at a police station in a Virginia exurb that was pretty far south of the city. He called me about it, I told him where I had handed in the thing. He got really crappy, threatened to call Uber and informed me that I had blown a huge tip. I told him that I had been at this a little too long to believe his nonsense about the alleged tip. I told him that he could contact Uber if he wanted to do that, but what I had done was legal and that I had a receipt from the Fairfax County Police. He contacted Uber. I took a photograph of the receipt and sent it back to Uber. That was the last that I heard about it.




W00dbutcher said:


> Police Station


............................always the safest thing to do.





Tnasty said:


> I find on the backseat a Boston Bruins blanket they give to season ticket holders.It was new in the package of course I made no effort to return it!


I would have kept it, as well, and traded it for a Montréal Canadiens blanket.





Christinebitg said:


> It's just part of the job, *in my opinion*.


(emphasis mine)


Opinions and something else are wonderful things. Every one has both and is entitled to both.






Christinebitg said:


> A couple of years ago, my last trip in an evening was an attorney who left her keys on my back seat. We met for lunch at a convenient place and she bought me lunch. Gave me her card and said if I ever needed a criminal lawyer to give her a call.


You found a unicorn. To take a page from Prince Felix of Schwarzenberg, ninety-nine point nine per-cent of customers will amaze you with their ingratitude.





tucsongoober69 said:


> if pax report that they lost some valuable in your car (phone, wallet, etc), and you don't respond to uber, can you be deactivated? wouldn't that be stealing?


There was a driver in Georgia or one of the Carolinas, I forget exactly where, now. He found a telephone in his car and handed it in to the Green Light Centre. He did not take a photograph of the paper that the "Expert" completed. The "Expert" took the telephone, put it somewhere and told no one where he put it. He was off for the next few days. Uber's Main Office contacted the driver. He replied that he had handed in the telephone at the Green Light Centre. The customer went to the Green Light Centre to et the telephone. No one there knew anything about it. The customer then brought the police into it. The police arrested the driver for allegedly "stealing" the telephone.. Eventually, the "Expert" showed up, got the telephone and returned it to the customer.

Lost and Found is *nothing but trouble.*


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone ever mention you should be a lawyer?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The simple fact is that Uber and Lyft disincentivize the process of returning lost items to passengers. Passengers are total a-holes. The expect us to drop everything we're doing and cater to their schedule. Uber and Lyft always take their side on every issue, as if it was the driver's fault some passenger got careless with their own personal property.

I've tried doing the right thing in the past with Uber and Lyft. Numerous times. They screw you at every turn. I will no longer subject myself to that kind of abuse.

That's why any item lost in my car becomes permanently disappeared. I don't have time for the BS. Not anymore.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The way to chuck it that is least likely to get you into trouble is to wait until you discharge a subsequent passenger, preferably in a downtown area. As your customer disembarks, you open your driver door ever so slightly and quickly flip it under your car toward the kerb. 

"Hmmmmmmm................no telephone here. You say they dropped it in the back seat? Hmmmmmmmm...............maybe a passenger knocked it as he was disembarking and it flew out of the car. I do not know, I am just guessing, but, there is no telephone here."


If Find My Phone leads them to that gutter, you can claim that you never saw it, but you did discharge a customer near there, so that customer must have knocked it out of the car when he disembarked.


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

I thought you could drop it off at the Uber Greenlight place and still get your $15. That’s what my friend who drives in Vegas told me.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

None of the very few remaining GLHs are close enough to make it worth the while. The closest one is probably a $30+ trip distance plus bridge toll plus landing in a shit rate zone. No thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I thought you could drop it off at the Uber Greenlight place and still get your $15





NewLyftDriver said:


> None of the very few remaining GLHs are close enough to make it worth the while.


My understanding that since the pandemic, neither the Green Light Centres nor the Lyft Hubs are accepting Lost and Found. This might vary by market.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I thought you could drop it off at the Uber Greenlight place and still get your $15. That’s what my friend who drives in Vegas told me.


You could do that. And it would train the passenger that Uber has their back 24/7, so being careless with their belongings in someone else's ride has no real consequences. Which means they'll keep doing it. Again. And again.

Or, you could disappear their phone forever and make them realize being a careless jackass who has no respect for anyone can sometimes end badly.

I prefer making something like this a teachable moment for the offender. Plus, I don't have to f**k around with finding my nearest GLH, which is three hours away.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tucsongoober69 said:


> if pax report that they lost some valuable in your car (phone, wallet, etc), and you don't respond to uber, can you be deactivated? wouldn't that be stealing?


Yes, I believe that a driver could be deactivated in that scenario.

Failing to respond doesn't constitute theft. But taking the item and/or throwing it away does.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Failing to respond doesn't constitute theft. But taking the item and/or throwing it away does.


Unless Uber has video and/or cooperative eyewitnesses seeing you throw it away, how are they going to prove such a charge?

If someone misplaces a $100 bill in my vehicle, and I find it the next day, it's mine to keep. I'm not legally obligated to track down its rightful owner. Nor am I obligated to tell a third-party (in this case, Uber) that I found it.

If the rightful owner of the phone -- or the $100 bill -- wants to initiate legal proceedings against me, they are in no way encumbered from doing so. However, they'll have to prove it in a court of law. Uber has zero skin in the game where a lost item is concerned.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Not absolutely sure but in the case of the $100 I think that if you want to keep it you may need to report it as lost/found and if no one claims it after X days it is yours.... But that may only apply in the case you wish to keep it. Not sure what the terms are if you wanted to simply ignore it or toss it


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, return the phone. It's the right thing to do regardless of the passengers behavior. Mail it if it's easier for you.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What phone?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Not absolutely sure but in the case of the $100 I think that if you want to keep it you may need to report it as lost/found and if no one claims it after X days it is yours.... But that may only apply in the case you wish to keep it. Not sure what the terms are if you wanted to simply ignore it or toss it


Why would I tell Uber I found $100? It wasn't their car where the money was misplaced.

And the police? They're too busy running radar or picking up shell casings from the latest mass shooting to be worried about a wayward Benjamin from some paxhole who was probably selling drugs out of their Section 8 apartment to earn that kind of cash in the first place. I'll let the police do their job, so I can do mine.

...Which is keeping stuff that careless idiots apparently don't want.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I know, you and I are on the same page about this type of thing, but I'm talking about in terms of technical legality, I think.

Say you found a duffel bag with a million dollars in it on a park bench, the way to legally go about it would be to report it, and wait the time period for someone to claim it.

Of course in reality, the question would be..... Oh the duffel bag with someone's dirty laundry in it? I would be more concerned about whether I was seen by anyone or a camera, and packing up and getting out of Dodge just in case


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Say you found a duffel bag with a million dollars in it on a park bench, the way to legally go about it would be to report it, and wait the time period for someone to claim it.


A park bench is public property. Your own vehicle is personal property. There's a reason why businesses routinely post signs that say "Not Responsible For Lost Property." That's because, legally speaking, anyone who loses their property while on/in someone else's property has no legal claim to make.

Same goes for a passenger who carelessly misplaces their cellphone in your car. You're under no legal obligation to return it to them. It's a purely moral prerogative to do so.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Unless Uber has video and/or cooperative eyewitnesses seeing you throw it away, how are they going to prove such a charge?


There are several different issues in this situation.

One is the very unlikely possibility of being accused of a crime. Proof is required for that.

Another issue is getting deactivated by Uber. No proof is required. Uber can do that any time they feel like. And while one accusation by a rider might not do it, a second one easily could, and a third one almost certainly would.

A third issue is the moral one. What's a driver's moral obligation? My personal opinion is that the driver should make a good faith effort to return things that belong to riders. That's between you and whatever you perceive as God, or karma, or something else. I sleep better at night, because I think I've done the right thing to the best of my ability.

"Your mileage may vary."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> The simple fact is that Uber and Lyft disincentivize the process of returning lost items to passengers. Passengers are total a-holes. The expect us to drop everything we're doing and cater to their schedule. Uber and Lyft always take their side on every issue, as if it was the driver's fault some passenger got careless with their own personal property.


It is a combination of both. Uber and Lyft disincentivise the driver with the low payoff and the taking of the customer's part. I was not careless with my property, the customer was careless with his. If they would stay out of it and make this between me and the customer, that would eliminate most of the problem. I tell the customer what it will cost for me to return his article on his schedule. If he does not like that, he can retrieve it from the police. I will hand it in to the police at my convenience.



rkozy said:


> I've tried doing the right thing in the past with Uber and Lyft. Numerous times. They screw you at every turn. I will no longer subject myself to that kind of abuse.


..............once burned; twice shy............................

What most of the Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls fail to understand is that only the driver is expected to do the right thing. The customer gets a pass on doing the right thing. Uber and Lyft are not obligated, either. The proverbial playing field is heavily tilted against the driver. If most people would be decent and responsible, you would not see so much the "chuck it and [vulgar four letter word of Anglo-Saxon origin for "copulate] it" attitude of drives. Drivers have become jaded due to mistreatment by both passengers and the companies. If most careless customers would compensate you adequately for your trouble, you could write off the few [rectal apertures] who want to argue or give you ZERO.




rkozy said:


> Unless Uber has video and/or cooperative eyewitnesses seeing you throw it away, how are they going to prove such a charge?


The "Find My Phone" feature shows where the telephone is. The records of the company can show where it was. It can be established that the telephone was in your car. If you chuck it out in the middle of nowhere or into the river, the Uber application can show that you were there as can the telephone records. They can show that you were there at the same time. That might not all hold up in court, but, your life can be miserable until it is dismissed. Further, you might have to pay a lawyer to get you out of it.

If you chuck the thing under your car while you are discharging a passenger in a shopping district or downtown district, you can say that the passenger who was disembarking must have knocked the thing into the gutter. You never saw it nor knew that it was there. There is no way that anyone could prove that, unless you had your dashboard camera ON when you found the thing and the police subpoena the content.





rkozy said:


> Uber has zero skin in the game where a lost item is concerned.


It does in that the customer will come to it in order to recover the lost article. If Uber is hard on the driver, it gets the word out that the driver would be better off simply returning the thing as quickly as possible to avoid problems from Uber. We are the easy targets, here.



rkozy said:


> businesses routinely post signs that say "Not Responsible For Lost Property."


Any rinky-dink lawyer will tell you that signs like that are not worth the proverbial paper on which they are printed.



rkozy said:


> That's because, legally speaking, anyone who loses their property while on/in someone else's property has no legal claim to make.


People have made those claims and won compensation for them.




rkozy said:


> a passenger who carelessly misplaces their cellphone in your car. You're under no legal obligation to return it to them. It's a purely moral prerogative to do so.


You might be, if it can be established that you were aware of the lost article. Further, there is the common carrier strict liability. While UIber, Lyft, most taxi and limousine companies are not licenced common carriers, often the courts will treat them as one. The strict liability of a ground transporter for hire is not quite the same as that of a railroad, bus line or trucking company, but, at times, a similar responsibility obtains. This is one reason why I always hand in lost and found to the police or Department of For Hire Vehicles and get a receipt. This is legal. Once the Authorities receive it, there is no more civil or criminal liability to me. I have made my problem the problem of the authorities and the customer. The latter is really whose problem it should be, but, sadly, the law does not always agree with me. Common sense and The Law are far too often mutually destructive terms.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It seems like we go over this every month or so but I'm not sure why feel such a need to vent our frustrations at our pax over this. 

Given that the pax is to far away to return the phone profitably then do the following:
Wait for pax to initiate contact.
Acknowledge that you have phone. 
When asked to bring it to them, let them know that you can't drive x miles and minutes to them for free to return the item. You will be happy to return the item to them if they meet you at x time in y location (commercial area near you) or they can venmo you postage to mail item back to you. 
Refuse to come to them, tell them they can order an uber to you. 
If they persist, drop off at police station or GLH, inform them 
file for return item fee regardless of how returned.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> One thing missing in the conversation is the importance of immediately turning off the phone so it can't be tracked. Many an Uber driver has gotten a knock on their door because the phone was tracked to their house. Just because they are old and not tech savvy doesn't mean they don't have younger children or grandchildren who will do it for them.


These newer phones . You cant turn them off ! With out a password . That gps will contiune to read .
Do the correct thing . Its a lost and found item. Well they lost it . Whip it out the window . Somebody will find it . lmao .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

If the pax left the phone in the car, it’s a little self-defeating to punish them when you were in possession of the “tipping” device, aka the phone.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I thought you could drop it off at the Uber Greenlight place and still get your $15. That’s what my friend who drives in Vegas told me.


Nope. The $15 is the reward for keeping the hub out of it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> These newer phones . You cant turn them off ! With out a password . That gps will contiune to read .
> Do the correct thing . Its a lost and found item. Well they lost it . Whip it out the window . Somebody will find it . lmao .


Drop it in another driver’s car at the airport lot.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If they have "find my phone" feature and they were a total Massengill, the top of a bus would suffice:

*Municipal bus- let them track the 16A as is goes all over

*Greyhound- preferably one going cross-country.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Anyone ever mention you should be a lawyer?


Who were you talking to?

Since you took someone to task for not using paragraphs like earlier, allow me to take you to task for lack of quotes.

You frequently do this, make comments that are likely in response to a previous post but doing a quote/reply helps the confusion. 

Not a sermon, just a thought.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Was talking to @Another Uber Driver about his epic 8 page rant


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Was talking to @Another Uber Driver about his epic 8 page rant


Do your reply/quote buttons not work?

I know someone who had an O button that didn't work. He got that fixed. He can probably help you. 😃


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

New2This said:


> Do your reply/quote buttons not work?
> 
> I know someone who had an O button that didn't work. He got that fixed. He can probably help you. 😃


It works, but it might have made my phone explode after quoting 18 pages.

I didn't want to put excessive wear and tear on it


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> It works, but it might have made my phone explode after quoting 18 pages.
> 
> I didn't want to put excessive wear and tear on it


Thank you sir. Much better and appreciated.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Getting suckered into returning a phone a couple times has made me a much better back seat checker, particularly after a longer trip. Definitely pull around the corner, I've had a couple challenges from pax about checking the back seat where they were sitting after they got out. (Definitely avoid checking WHILE they are still sitting there. "Girls, lift your butts so I can check under them please. It's OK, I'm a professional.") During a crazy university area short trip night, I don't waste much time checking.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Very wealthy snobby older pax with a pretty entitled attitude and behavior, 3 pax, 1 wanted to ride up front which I denied. During the ride they talked non stop about rich people shit, like a relative wanting to come visit and how much it costs to put them in a hotel, 'charging it off to the estate', blah blah blah. Bunch of cheapskate rich people.
> 
> Long story short, no tip, and a day later I get an in-app text from pax about a lost phone. They seemed to be a much older, non tech savvy type and doubt they even knew how to do a GPS locate. I didn't even look, but considering that they're not terribly convenient to get to, $15 wouldn't be worth it for me to return it to them only to not get any extra compensation. A trip that length would pay at least that much, plus they lived kinda away from everything and a return trip would be very unlikely. Plus they didn't even tip for the original trip in the app.
> 
> IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


I’ve returned phones and wallets probably five times. Don’t remember any of them ever tipping me. I can’t imagine not giving a very nice tip to someone who went out of their way to return my $1,200 phone.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Getting suckered into returning a phone a couple times has made me a much better back seat checker, particularly after a longer trip. Definitely pull around the corner, I've had a couple challenges from pax about checking the back seat where they were sitting after they got out. (Definitely avoid checking WHILE they are still sitting there. "Girls, lift your butts so I can check under them please. It's OK, I'm a professional.") During a crazy university area short trip night, I don't waste much time checking.


Why should I babysit you and check if you got your shit or not, if you didn't even bother to tip $0.01? So you can save $15? Cheap ****s


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Why should I babysit you and check if you got your shit or not, if you didn't even bother to tip $0.01? So you can save $15? Cheap ****s


Just remember that once you confirm to Uber that you found a phone, you are obligated to return it to its owner. That's what I got suckered into doing a couple times. Admit nothing!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Exactly. Phone? What phone?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You might be, if it can be established that you were aware of the lost article.


Once I find a lost article in my vehicle, any knowledge of its origins is totally disavowed. If it's a phone, it is immediately powered off, never to be turned on again. That process is much simpler than dealing with Uber, and its idiot passenger who created their own problem to begin with.

Tired of being the nice guy who finishes last. Of course, I'm just plain tired of Uber/Lyft anyway...which is why I haven't logged on in two months. I'm not sure I'll ever log on again. It's a shitty business model that takes advantage of desperate people who can't get real jobs.

I'm lucky enough to have a real job, so my desire to drive rideshare recreationally has dropped as the price of gas has risen. I guess people can't lose stuff in my vehicle if I'm never logged into the platform.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Once I find a lost article in my vehicle, any knowledge of its origins is totally disavowed. If it's a phone, it is immediately powered off, never to be turned on again. That process is much simpler than dealing with Uber, and its idiot passenger who created their own problem to begin with.
> 
> Tired of being the nice guy who finishes last. Of course, I'm just plain tired of Uber/Lyft anyway...which is why I haven't logged on in two months. I'm not sure I'll ever log on again. It's a shitty business model that takes advantage of desperate people who can't get real jobs.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a real job, so my desire to drive rideshare recreationally has dropped as the price of gas has risen. I guess people can't lose stuff in my vehicle if I'm never logged into the platform.


So how did you get deactivated?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> So how did you get deactivated?


I'm not deactivated. I'm getting bombarded by Uber and Lyft to drive, but a combination of gas prices and general disinterest in hauling around strangers for tiny amounts of money has kept my motivation level at an all-time low.

Plus, I have actual W-2 income that doesn't put tons of wear and tear on my automobile. When you have a real job, something like rideshare becomes a casual form of entertainment. It hasn't been all that entertaining in recent months.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What's your W2 job?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> What's your W2 job?


The main one is working for a state education agency. That's four days per week. I also have a part-time on-call gig with Enterprise Rent-A-Car in their fleet logistics division, hauling inventory from branches, airports, and car dealerships. That gig has been quite slow since March due to the supply chain issue with new and used cars. Most weeks, I'll get about one day. Before the slow-down, I could usually get three days per week.

But the state government job more than butters my bread now, so Uber and Lyft will spend months at a time on the backburner. I can't say I miss it all that much.


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Nope. The $15 is the reward for keeping the hub out of it.


Maybe Vegas is different because they’re mainly tourists who get drunk and lose their asses gambling. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Once I find a lost article in my vehicle, any knowledge of its origins is totally disavowed.


That's a truly scummy way of living.

Do pax screw up and leave their phones behind? Sure, they do that sometimes.

It's NOT your job to be an a**hole to them about it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> It's NOT your job to be an a**hole to them about it


Fact or opinion?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Fact or opinion?


I'm with @Christinebitg for the most part. I will attempt to get you back your property with minimal expense on my part. I will provide them with a few options that don't involve me driving 20 miles to them or dropping everything I'm doing at that moment. It usually works out just fine after you calm them down a little.
There's only one time I did something "inappropriate" with a missing phone, remember it clear as day. 6 years ago, still a little bit of a newbie, thought I might get a little more tip action and keep things light with some candy in the car. I pick up my first two pax early on in the evening and take them to the bar strip. I get maybe 2 blocks away when I hear ringing in the back seat. I look back and see a phone along with candy wrappers both on the seat and on the back shelf. I was so pissed at their rudeness and inconsideration that I reached back, grabbed the phone and tossed it out onto the tree lawn I was next to. Have to say I felt better but I would feel bad about myself if I regularly did that. 
With all of that said, I have two phones currently in my possession which have not been claimed despite my attempts.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Your username is a bit misleading, and a bit of a let down


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Your username is a bit misleading, and a bit of a let down


Yours is misleading too.

You're new the way I am. 🤔


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

They kept insta-banning all the other wiseass/trolly names within an hour of registration so I had to try a legit noob sounding one.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm never gonna be able to live this name down. Every time someone gets mad that I made them look like a moron they're gonna do the:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a truly scummy way of living.


If you like bending over for people who would absolutely not do the same for you, keep on keepin' on. I tried your approach the first few times a pax left stuff behind in my vehicle, and decided I was sick of being a doormat.

A scummy way of living is being overly concerned by what total strangers think of you. I'm proud to say I suffer from no such affliction.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> A scummy way of living is being overly concerned by what total strangers think of you.


A truly scummy way to live is when someone asks did you find their phone, and you lie about it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> A truly scummy way to live is when someone asks did you find their phone, and you lie about it.


Not true. He covered that base.



rkozy said:


> You reply and say, "I don't have the item in question." It's *not a lie* if you threw it down a sewer grate, or pawned it for money.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I certainly learned my lesson a few times and always reminded people to look o the seat in case they dropped something.My cars interior is black, and my dome light is dim!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Every time someone gets mad that I made them look like a moron they're gonna do the:


Now I know why I never have seen that.



Christinebitg said:


> A truly scummy way to live is when someone asks did you find their phone, and you lie about it.


A truly scummy way to live is to refuse adequate compensation to someone who restores to you property about which you, not he, were careless.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Now I know why I never have seen that.


You have to look closer, or you might miss it in a blink.



gunigham1 said:


> that’s why you are lyft driver, bro





scatman said:


> And you're a full-time Lyft driver who isn't even smart enough to pick the better rideshare option. 😂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Now I know why I never have seen that.
> 
> 
> 
> A truly scummy way to live is to refuse adequate compensation to someone who restores to you property about which you, not he, were careless.


So let me see if I understand you correctly.

Because you think the person should pay you some amount of money...

Therefore, you're going to ASSUME that the person isn't going to pay you what you think you deserve...

AND that it's okay to make up a bulls*** story (aka lie about it) because you think he or she may or may not do what YOU think you're "entitled" to.

Got it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> aka lie about it


I thought we talked about this already.

It's *not* a lie.



rkozy said:


> You reply and say, "I don't have the item in question." It's *not a lie* if you threw it down a sewer grate, or pawned it for money.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> No, what would that do besides make a bunch of mess and waste my time? I'm not a teenager
> 
> I'm aware that a bunch of these cell phone repair shops buy stolen phones for pennies on the dollar, but I'm not interested in going that route


I'm 4 for 4 with returning $1,000+ phones to pax and giving $0 tip. In all cases I was able to see they left their phone behind as soon as they left my car so I just hollered or ran after them to return it. I'm such a CLOWN. Next phone I find i will 100% sell on craigslist or for parts, whatever


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You have to look closer, or you might miss it in a blink.


You can not miss what _ain't_ there.




Christinebitg said:


> So let me see if I understand you correctly.


.................yes.....................................





Christinebitg said:


> you think the person should pay you some amount of money...



_Ain't no "think" about it. _It is reality. Your complaint about my wanting to be compensated for my time and trouble is___ *_ __* *_ * * _*?




Christinebitg said:


> you're going to ASSUME that the person isn't going to pay you what*.............*you deserve...


_Experience is a Teacher
But what really makes me burn;
She's always teaching me the things
I do not care to learn._




Christinebitg said:


> it's okay to make up a bulls*** story (aka lie about it) because*.....................*he or she may or may not do what*.........*you're "entitled" to.


Human beings are empirical creatures. They go on experience. The future indicative applies better here than does the potential subjunctive.





Christinebitg said:


> Got it.


............with a few alterations, you do, indeed, have it.


I did not agree with @Desert Driver often, but there was one major thing of his with which I did agree:

*A*lways
*B*e
*C*ompensated


That was his mantra.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can not miss what _ain't_ there.


*So* salty.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> *So* salty.


............and your complaint is___ *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _* *_ _*?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I was expecting you to say "salt? What salt? I don't see any salt."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did not agree with @Desert Driver often, but there was one major thing of his with which I did agree:
> 
> *A*lways
> *B*e
> ...


That's a pretty sad pathetic existence.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If I misplace an item in a public place or someone else's private property, I'm only blaming myself for that. I don't know whatever happened to owning up to one's mistakes, but it has become unfashionable to do that now in America. You didn't misplace your phone in an Uber. No! The driver made you misplace it, and now it is his/her fault you don't have a phone. Make sure you tell Uber right away, so he/she can be held accountable for your mistake.

After dealing with three different misplaced items in my car by three different passengers, I decided that passenger mistakes were no longer going to be my problem. Because the first three times it did happen, Uber definitely made it my problem.

Anyone who likes jumping through hoops, and playing paxhole games for the useless benefit of morally patting yourself on the back, go right ahead. I couldn't give a shit about your self-professed moral superiority. Nor will the passenger who just made you alter your schedule on their account.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

In the end, it's really sad how uber operates.Now they are gonna record you. That will be a really quiet ride if I ever drive again!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> IF I find the phone, what would you do?









Juggalo9er said:


> It won't, I'm drunk sorry I'm not much help


I'm in total awe of your honesty, Sir.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a pretty sad pathetic existence.


Marry, being taken advantage of, working for free and being put upon is a "sad and pathetic existence".

I do not know about other drivers, but I am out here to turn a profit. Profit is first, last and everywhere in between. Any misguided notion of "public service" is at best, and, only on a good day, a secondary concern, and it runs a very poor second, at that. I do not have time to work for free, especially given Uber's and Lyft's garbage rates of pay. Further, I can not afford to be honest when driving those platforms.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@Another Uber Driver If you're looking for such great profit, why did you choose to stay with entry level rideshare?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If you're looking for such great profit, why did you choose to stay with every level rideshare?


You definitely need to quote him.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

He never had a problem figuring it out in the past, he just doesn't have a response for it. If I don't quote the message, it by default means I am replying to the message right above it


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know about other drivers, but I am out here to turn a profit. Profit is first, last and everywhere in between. Any misguided notion of "public service" is at best, and, only on a good day, a secondary concern, and it runs a very poor second, at that.


I'd love to help out the poor soul who misplaced their phone in my car. I really would. The problem is most pax aren't humble enough to admit their mistake, nor are they patient enough to accept that driving 20 minutes out of my way (one way) isn't going to happen the very second I discover their personal belongings.

Uber/Lyft passengers tend to be low income people who are conditioned to having society wait on them, hand and foot. Uber caters exclusively to that welfare mentality by pushing the driver to rearrange his/her day because some government-dependent sack of crap living in Section 8 housing couldn't hold on to their phone for 15 minutes. I'm tired of being placed behind the 8-ball every time that happens.

If rideshare passengers didn't constantly behave like entitled trash, I'd be far more receptive to the idea of helping them. But, we all know exactly how entitled trash rewards those of us who work for a living, which is to say they don't. They see us as suckers for earning a living, instead of collecting free money from the government. And since we are the sucker here, we should just do as they say without any kind of gratitude whatsoever.

I'm so tired of playing their game, while Uber acts as the incompetent referee in all of it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If I misplace an item in a public place or someone else's private property, I'm only blaming myself for that. I don't know whatever happened to owning up to one's mistakes, but it has become unfashionable to do that now in America.


I'm not blaming you for the mistake of a rider. No, far from it.

I'm blaming you for being an assh***, and throwing away someone's $1,000 cell phone, because you're too lazy to drive a few miles and collect $15 for it.

Is the $15 too cheap? Sure, it absolutely is. Uber should pay regular mileage and per minute rates for returning someone's lost item.

But your beef is with Uber, not some poor shlub who screwed up and left his cell phone in your car. Lying about it may make you feel good, but it's not a mentally healthy thing to do.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not blaming you for the mistake of a rider. No, far from it.
> 
> I'm blaming you for being an assh***, and throwing away someone's $1,000 cell phone, because you're too lazy to drive a few miles and collect $15 for it.
> 
> ...


now that i think about it, why is it Uber's job to pay the fee? Isn't this similar to a pax throwing up in a car and they get hit with a $200 cleaning fee? Is leaving the phone behind any different? They should get hit with a $100 fee and Uber pays nothing but handles the middleman stuff


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> now that i think about it, why is it Uber's job to pay the fee? Isn't this similar to a pax throwing up in a car and they get hit with a $200 cleaning fee? Is leaving the phone behind any different? They should get hit with a $100 fee and Uber pays nothing but handles the middleman stuff


Uber has set the fee at $15, they are collecting it from the pax and handing it over to you. 

I am very profit driven but I just don't understand the hostility over lost items. aside from when I was a newbie, I don't think I have ever lost more than 20 minutes returning an item. No one says you have to drive 20 miles to them. There are so many ways to handle this and get fairly paid.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> he just doesn't have a response for it


I have a response for it, alltight and have had one every time that this same, empty question has been posted in one form or another by various posters from their position of imagined superiority who appointed themselves as pontificators. If you genuinely are interested in the answer, which I doubt, you can go looking for any of the other smug posters who put up this empty question and got their answer. I am tired of both the empty question and typing my response to it. I am not the only poster who has answered this same, empty, self-righteously motivated question, so if you do not find my answer, you will find someone else's.





Christinebitg said:


> because you're too lazy to drive a few miles and collect $15 for it.


Calling his refusal to make an effort to return the article ":lazy" is unfair. He and others similarly situated, are not being "lazy", unless you want to define "lazy" as refusing to take any bother for compensation that even you admit is inadequate.

Uber does not pay any attention to us, unless it can use something that originates with us against us. It will listen to customers, at least it will more than it will us. If the customers will understand that the reason that the driver is saying "WHAT telephone?" is due to inadequate compensation, perhaps Uber will do something. Of course, there is an inherent flaw with this. Most people will agree that anyone who wants his article returned, especially returned yesterday, must compensate the driver to his needs. They will agree, that is, until "anyone" is one of them.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok sure thing boss


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Uber has set the fee at $15, they are collecting it from the pax and handing it over to you.
> 
> I am very profit driven but I just don't understand the hostility over lost items. aside from when I was a newbie, I don't think I have ever lost more than 20 minutes returning an item. No one says you have to drive 20 miles to them. There are so many ways to handle this and get fairly paid.


ohhh ok that makes sense. It sounded like it was coming out of Uber. Back in 2016 they didn't have this "lost-and-found Greenlight Hub" process. I just remember arranging a meeting at a Cracker Barrel and collecting $11 in singles. I remember it being not a short drive 10-15mile drive, one way.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But your beef is with Uber, not some poor shlub who screwed up and left his cell phone in your car. Lying about it may make you feel good, but it's not a mentally healthy thing to do.


My beef is BOTH with Uber (who has zero respect for anyone's time and money) and the passengers, who feel an $8 base fare entitles them to use my car like a safe deposit box in some bank.

I'm not expecting you, or anyone else, to deal with lost items the way I've started handling lost items. If you need Dara's "gold star" next to your name for going above and beyond, I'm happy for you. I used to buy into that strategy as well, until I made several ill-advised treks to return lost items. Not anymore.

This gig is a piss-poor way to make money when everything is going right. I'm not going to lower the bar even further by making myself Door Dash for The Lost & Found.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There are so many ways to handle this and get fairly paid.


In your experience, perhaps. In my experience, it's people who demand I return their item immediately, to their place at a very specific time.

Why? Because they live in Section 8 housing, don't have a job, don't have a car, and have 7 babies by 7 different inmates that they have to watch all day long. And how much do you think a welfare queen tips you for meeting those strict demands?

It's a game I cannot win. So, I don't play it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I'm not going to lower the bar even further by making myself Door Dash for The Lost & Found.


*+1*


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

More like UE


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rkozy said:


> In your experience, perhaps. In my experience, it's people who demand I return their item immediately, to their place at a very specific time.
> 
> Why? Because they live in Section 8 housing, don't have a job, don't have a car, and have 7 babies by 7 different inmates that they have to watch all day long. And how much do you think a welfare queen tips you for meeting those strict demands?
> 
> It's a game I cannot win. So, I don't play it.


I'm thinking I drive in a nicer place than you! I've gotten the demands and if they are close by, tell them when they can expect me OR give them the option of meeting me at a Whole Foods near me or they can venmo me postage and I'll mail it to them. I've been fortunate thus far that I've been able to make that work. I probably don't get a tip from 1/2 of them but that seems to be consistent with the current state of civilization.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking I drive in a nicer place than you!


You very well may. I'm in a Rust Belt city that has considerable poverty and crime issues. I realize many cities struggle with that, but on a per-capita basis, my area is closer to Flint, Michigan than it is San Jose, CA. I'm dealing with people who simply DGAF.

So, I DGAF either.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Calling his refusal to make an effort to return the article ":lazy" is unfair. He and others similarly situated, are not being "lazy", unless you want to define "lazy" as refusing to take any bother for compensation that even you admit is inadequate.


I define "lazy" as being unwilling to do even the slightest thing to help someone who effed up. Why do I say that?

You only have to look at the hostility displayed by drivers who say "And the guy tracked me to my house and showed up the next day!! How dare he come to where I live to retrieve his phone?!? Be sure to turn his phone off so that he can't figure out where you live!!!"

So... even if the rider is going to make it free and effortless on the part of the driver, that driver is still somehow offended by the sheer fact that he has to walk over to his front door to hand over the guy's G*d d*mn phone. WTF...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I define "lazy" as being unwilling to do even the slightest thing to help someone who effed up.



This was what you stated:




Christinebitg said:


> I'm blaming you for being an assh***, and throwing away someone's $1,000 cell phone, because you're *too lazy to drive a few miles* and collect $15 for it.


 (emphasis mine)

................hence my statement on "taking the bother". Clearly, "driving a few miles" is not the same as going to your front door.

Despite what is _supra_, as far as "my front door" goes, why _should I_ be disturbed at home by some Rocket Scientist who is careless with his property? I might be doing something that requires my continued attention. Why should I drop what I am doing to cater to the needs of some careless absent minded excuse for a human being? One of the major complaints that drivers have with lost and found is that the loser wants it returned at the loser's convenience, not the finder's. The finder was not careless, the loser was. Why should the finder pay the price of the loser's carelessness? Do not show up at my home. I am going to take the lost property to the police or DFHV, at *MY CONVENIENCE* . I will do ZERO at the loser's convenience. I will take it to the police or DFHV, which is both legal and in compliance with Uber/Lyft policies, if for no other reason than I get a receipt for it. This way, if the loser tries to accuse me of failure to return it, I have proof from the authorities that I complied with the law that governs lost and found. If you do not think that people will accuse you of failure to return something that you did, you will do well to read further on these boards. I can complement that with stories from my days as a cab company official.

The only reason that I actually take the bother to go to the police or DFHV is to avoid the consequences of stupid laws and ordinances that govern lost and found. While I can minimise the odds of consequences from chucking lost and found, I can not obliterate them. If I turn in the articles to the authorities, I can avoid almost all adverse consequences. The worst consequence is that Uber/Lyft/the Authorities require me to provide a copy of the receipt for the lost article. My motivation for complying with laws/policies is unimportant. For now, all that is required is that I comply. Nothing requires me to like it, not Y-E-T, at least.

................another thought, and do consider this: I notice my tip jar or charging cord as missing. I review my dashboard camera content and see who took it. I dropped him off at a house. In fact, from the conversation, it was his house. If I _even think_ of going to his house to retrieve what he stole from me, either Uber or Lyft will de-activate me _before I even have a chance _to think about showing up at his house. If I show up there anyhow, either one will re-instate me just to de-activate me twice for doing it. Conversely, nothing happens to the customer who shows up at your home. In both cases, it is creepy. You can caterwaul all that you will about the insignificance of a few dollars or a charging cord compared to a telephone, but, that misses the point. Both charging cord and the few dollars are MY property. Taking either one without my permission is illegal; criminal. In addition, given Uber's garbage 1979 cab rates, EVERY dollar is important, be it the ten or so in my tip jar or the eight dollars-ninety-five that I spent on a cheap CVS charging cord.

I would not chuck the lost property, but, I can understand why some drivers do. If these customers would accept responsibility for their property and the consequences of their carelessness, that would go far to eliminate most of these problems. As it is, they balk at giving you the first dollar for your trouble. When the customers and the TNCs start to do right, I will. I am tired of people who expect me to be the only one to do right while everyone else involved does wrong and not only gets away with it, but is encouraged to continue to do wrong.







Christinebitg said:


> How dare he come to where I live to retrieve his phone?!?


...................damned straight "how dare he show up at my home". If nothing else, it is creepy.


The problem is with the customers while the TNCs and authorities play their part. The drivers are not the problem, here.
As is usual with most maladies, people want to send the sufferer to the Lancôme counter to treat the pox's symptoms, not to the doctor to treat its causes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why should I drop what I am doing to cater to the needs of some careless absent minded excuse for a human being? One of the major complaints that drivers have with lost and found is that the loser wants it returned at the loser's convenience, not the finder's. The finder was not careless, the loser was. Why should the finder pay the price of the loser's carelessness?


That's exactly the scenario I'm trying to avoid. Once the loser knows you have their lost item, they are going to demand it on their schedule, not a second later. Uber's involvement only adds more fuel to that fire. 

If you simply don't possess the item in question, there's nothing more for the inquisition to consume. It burns itself out. That is tons easier than arranging pick-up times and dealing with paxhole attitude because you weren't returning their lost item the very minute the demanded it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'd love to help out the poor soul who misplaced their phone in my car. I really would. The problem is most pax aren't humble enough to admit their mistake, nor are they patient enough to accept that driving 20 minutes out of my way (one way) isn't going to happen the very second I discover their personal belongings.
> 
> Uber/Lyft passengers tend to be low income people who are conditioned to having society wait on them, hand and foot. Uber caters exclusively to that welfare mentality by pushing the driver to rearrange his/her day because some government-dependent sack of crap living in Section 8 housing couldn't hold on to their phone for 15 minutes. I'm tired of being placed behind the 8-ball every time that happens.
> 
> ...


",,,low income people...?" What ghetto are you driving in?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> ",,,low income people...?" What ghetto are you driving in?


That is the primary customer base for Lyft and Uber in my market. All the people who make a decent living are driving their own vehicles around town.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm in total awe of your honesty, Sir.


Imagine getting older and simply not caring


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> hence my statement on "taking the bother". Clearly, "driving a few miles" is not the same as going to your front door.


TL : DR

I can't believe you prattled on and on for seven paragraphs. Rest assured that I didn't bother reading beyond the second paragraph. I could see that it was all horseshit anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> TL : DR
> 
> I can't believe you prattled on and on for seven paragraphs. Rest assured that I didn't bother reading beyond the second paragraph.  I could see that it was all horseshit anyway.



I understand. People do not like it when what they try to pass off as "arguments" get shown up to be the nonsense that they are. As did you, said people simply avoid seeing just how thoroughly their alleged "arguments" get turned into bones, parts, feathers and carrion, Now, you can stay comfortable in your own little "Safe Space" and ignore the reality that the _nasty ow' twoww_ is trying to demonstrate to you.






Enjoy the Safe Space; you earned it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand. People do not like it when what they try to pass off as "arguments" get shown up to be the nonsense that they are.


It's not even so much an argument BitG is making, but more like a "Holier Than Thou" proclamation. And, that's fine. BitG is clearly better than we all are. Let's all give her a standing ovation for going out of her way to make sure wayward items are returned to their rightful owner, regardless of personal expense.

I will fully admit that I am not the "better person" in this particular contest BitG has arranged. I have this bad habit of placing great value on my own time. I have this bad habit of not wanting to put myself into a difficult situation with people who have no respect for me, but want me to show complete fealty to their demands.

If only I had the personal strength to bow to pax, like BitG has demonstrated...then I might be a better person.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I have this bad habit of placing great value on my own time.


At the expense of everyone else you encounter in life. You must be a real thrill to be around in your personal life.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> At the expense of everyone else you encounter in life. You must be a real thrill to be around in your personal life.


Not only a real thrill, but also someone who isn't a doormat for the rest of society. It's a great feeling, even if it doesn't win me lots of points with the Uber Boys & Girls Scouts of America.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Not only a real thrill, but also someone who isn't a doormat for the rest of society. It's a great feeling, even if it doesn't win me lots of points with the Uber Boys & Girls Scouts of America.


Yeah, no kidding.

"Did you find my cell phone?"

"Yeah, I'm only a mile away, but I turned it off and threw it in the trash. Just to teach you a lesson."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> doormat


The providers are always taking one in the [donkey] for refusing to be doormats. If you stand up for yourself, you pay the price. If you will not allow eating, the customer submits a false report about improper remarks. If you will not allow a small child without a car seat, because you do not want a summons which carries a fine and points (the latter's earning you an insurance surcharge) the customer submits a false report that you _'skrimminaytidd_. If you will not put up with some spoiled fifth grader's tantrum while you are trying to drive, the customer submits a false report that you were drunk. You pay for standing up for yourself. Too many people think that you should just take it.




Christinebitg said:


> "Did you find my cell phone?"
> 
> "Yeah, I'm only a mile away, but I turned it off and threw it in the trash. Just to teach you a lesson*Cell phone? WHAT cell phone? Ain't no cell phone here.."*




FIFY


This, of course, does pass over Murphy's Law's demanding that you are at least fifteen miles from the customer when you discover that you have his article.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> "Did you find my cell phone?"
> 
> "Yeah, I'm only a mile away, but I turned it off and threw it in the trash. Just to teach you a lesson."


That's the great thing about not needing Uber/Lyft to pay your bills. You don't have to GAF, which makes it totally fair fight with the passenger, who has never given AF. I feel sorry for anyone who does this gig for a living, and constantly worries about sudden deactivation. Not only does Uber/Lyft pay you crap money as you grind down your automobile, but they have you constantly fearing the passenger's every move.

them all. You wanna keep your cell phone? Then don't leave it in my goddamn car. It's a very simple request, and one that shouldn't be difficult to follow.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> You don't have to GAF, which makes it totally fair fight with the passenger, who has never given AF.


That's what it boils down to, isn't it?

Stooping to the level of a select few of your riders.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's what it boils down to, isn't it?
> 
> Stooping to the level of a select few of your riders.


If I stooped to their level, I'd be carelessly leaving my property in their custody. I don't do that. And, I certainly wouldn't demand they drop everything on a moment's notice to abrogate my error. THAT would be stooping to their level.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If I stooped to their level, I'd be carelessly leaving my property in their custody. I don't do that. And, I certainly wouldn't demand they drop everything on a moment's notice to abrogate my error. THAT would be stooping to their level.


Okay, so throwing away their expensive cell phone is not as low down as them forgetting it?

What planet are you on?!?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Christinebitg said:


> throwing away their expensive cell phone is not as low down as them forgetting it?



*A: *No.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so throwing away their expensive cell phone is not as low down as them forgetting it?
> 
> What planet are you on?!?


I have a right to clear my vehicle of any garbage that is left behind after each ride. Cleanliness is next to godliness.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Very wealthy snobby older pax with a pretty entitled attitude and behavior, 3 pax, 1 wanted to ride up front which I denied. During the ride they talked non stop about rich people shit, like a relative wanting to come visit and how much it costs to put them in a hotel, 'charging it off to the estate', blah blah blah. Bunch of cheapskate rich people.
> 
> Long story short, no tip, and a day later I get an in-app text from pax about a lost phone. They seemed to be a much older, non tech savvy type and doubt they even knew how to do a GPS locate. I didn't even look, but considering that they're not terribly convenient to get to, $15 wouldn't be worth it for me to return it to them only to not get any extra compensation. A trip that length would pay at least that much, plus they lived kinda away from everything and a return trip would be very unlikely. Plus they didn't even tip for the original trip in the app.
> 
> IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


Don’t be stupid.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Bomboclaat!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I have a right to clear my vehicle of any garbage that is left behind after each ride. Cleanliness is next to godliness.


So ... even more BS.

Now a $1,000 cell phone is being called "garbage."


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Never expected this thread to get 100 replies


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Never expected this thread to get 100 replies


youre famous. apply to be a moderator. actually i bet they are begging you to be one lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

First thing I'd do is ban you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So ... even more BS.
> 
> Now a $1,000 cell phone is being called "garbage."


Anything left behind in my car by a previous pax is considered garbage. I've had spoons, socks, school books, lip gloss, water bottles, YOU NAME IT...left behind in my car. That stuff doesn't belong there, and I'm not going to waste my time trying to track down who left it behind.

So, whether it's somebody's wayward silverware, or a forgotten Galaxy S21 Ultra, I will regard those all as discarded items. I provide public transportation services. A person who leaves their iPhone behind on a city transit bus doesn't get special treatment. And since I'm paid even less than a city bus driver, where's my motivation to go above and beyond?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> So, whether it's somebody's wayward silverware, or a forgotten Galaxy S21 Ultra, I will regard those all as discarded items.


If you can't tell the difference, that's truly sad. Equating an expensive phone to someone used socks is pretty much rock bottom.

And just oh by the way, it's against the law to throw away someone's possessions like you're talking about. Finding a phone in the back of your car doesn't make it yours.

Speaking of city buses, I got a Russian fur hat back from Metro a few years ago. I forgot it on my way home from work. Someone turned it in to lost and found. All I had to do was to drive to the place they keep that stuff, and identify it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you can't tell the difference, that's truly sad. Equating an expensive phone to someone used socks is pretty much rock bottom.
> 
> And just oh by the way, it's against the law to throw away someone's possessions like you're talking about. Finding a phone in the back of your car doesn't make it yours,


Right. I’m baffled by some of the crazy ideas that get posted here. It must confuse some of the newbies.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Can we get back to the topic of me becoming a moderator? ✌


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

i would give my vote to new lyft uncle being the next mod, but what about all your other clone accounts? are they gunna become mods too?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What other clone accounts?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

dont lie uncle new lyft, this whole forum is just you talking to yourself right?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Don't make me kick your ass nephew


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

only when you become a mod


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> dont lie uncle new lyft, this whole forum is just you talking to yourself right?


Sounds about right.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

All of you ****ers will be on the chopping block as soon as I become moderator


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> All of you ****ers will be on the chopping block as soon as I become moderator












I need a ruling from @MHR but I'm pretty sure discussing wannabe moderator action isn't against TOS.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Right. I’m baffled by some of the crazy ideas that get posted here. It must confuse some of the newbies.


Newbies are supposed to gladly bend over for Uber and its passengers. If they don't, they'll never learn how hard Uber screws them for playing along with the rules.

We were all there at some point, myself included. Then, I decided this gig was much less fun when you had to play UPS man with people's discarded belongings. So, I stopped doing it. I'm not saying anyone else has to stop doing it. If you like reuniting trashy pax with the trash they leave behind in your vehicle, more power to you.

The title of this thread pretty much says it all. A driver was expected to return a phone to someone who didn't really think showing appreciation for great service was necessary. Entitled paxholes will continue to be entitled paxholes as long as most drivers follow the lead of you and BitG.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And just oh by the way, it's against the law to throw away someone's possessions like you're talking about. Finding a phone in the back of your car doesn't make it yours.


Of course it doesn't. That's why I quickly toss it out a window. It's not my phone, so it's not my problem.

It only becomes a problem for the person who is curious about property that isn't theirs. Luckily, I am not prone to that kind of curiosity.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Of course it doesn't. That's why I quickly toss it out a window. It's not my phone, so it's not my problem.


Not true.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I've had a few phones left in the car
Usually when told I'll bring it back if I'm back in the neighborhood 
for just the $15 or your gonna need to pay me to stop working 
and bring it back now they agree. If anyone ever gave me any lip 
it would be days or never before they saw the phone again


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I've returned 10+ in LV...always got the $15 or more. The last one however, when we finally connected, i gave him the option...$15 at the police station near the LVCC or, i can return it to him for $50, now, cuz it was surging and i didn't want to lose promo/surge time. He wanted it now. It was about 13 miles away. I delivered it and got the cash...but, lost the surge rides...like a break even deal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Only one time was I happy I returned a lost phone, and that was because the passengers, despite most of them being drunk, were fun, and the one sober one (husband of one of the three ladies) was an absolute class act.

I sang songs along with the ladies, laughed at their stories (didn't have to fake it either, some funny stuff!), and they were very nice overall, if a bit loud. That's OK. I can do loud, too!

H&W were the last drop off, and he tipped me $20 in cash. H called me while on my way to next pax because W had lost her phone, and understood that I had to do that ride first. Gave me his phone number to call when on my way, and thanked me profusely.

When I got there to give him the phone, he had another $40 for me. I explained that Uber would be charging him $15 for the returned item, and he said, "That's fine. We all rely on our phones, and it's worth it."

Then he pulled out another $20 for my honesty.

Yes, this is a business, and it IS about money. Of course. Sometimes, though, you have to be able to read your customers. Sometimes it really IS worth it to go out of your way, because they'll tip nicely, or for the karma. What one doesn't give you, the next one will. I truly believe this with every fiber of my being, and it has been my experience.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just returned a phone today to a non-tipper.

I got the $15 returned item fee and a $20 tip after the fact.......on top of a $17 trip.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I just returned a phone today to a non-tipper.
> 
> I got the $15 returned item fee and a $20 tip after the fact.......on top of a $17 trip.


Good. I think most drivers, and most passengers, do the right thing.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Very wealthy snobby older pax with a pretty entitled attitude and behavior, 3 pax, 1 wanted to ride up front which I denied. During the ride they talked non stop about rich people shit, like a relative wanting to come visit and how much it costs to put them in a hotel, 'charging it off to the estate', blah blah blah. Bunch of cheapskate rich people.
> 
> Long story short, no tip, and a day later I get an in-app text from pax about a lost phone. They seemed to be a much older, non tech savvy type and doubt they even knew how to do a GPS locate. I didn't even look, but considering that they're not terribly convenient to get to, $15 wouldn't be worth it for me to return it to them only to not get any extra compensation. A trip that length would pay at least that much, plus they lived kinda away from everything and a return trip would be very unlikely. Plus they didn't even tip for the original trip in the app.
> 
> IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


You are doing it wrong.

First, you should have made the cheapskate PAY you for a delivery if any time within 2 days if not he could wait a month, tell him your time is valuable and that when you find time, you'll drop it off (this happens when you have a ride that leaves you near his location), what this does is that in order to get his phone quickly, he will have to give you some cash on top of the money uber will give you, usually, people who don't tip will try to scam a paid return with a promise of money they will not fulfill, if you refuse the return once there (for free) they will get you deactivated from Uber or Lyft, it's best to chuck the phone out the window usually if you are worried about your uber career and don't wanna be someone's sucker.

If the person promises you money and doesn't wanna pay, you have the right (make sure text proof exists) to not return shit and then proceed to chuck it out the window into a body of water, as the person broke a verbal (or written) agreement, you are under no obligation to: safeguard or return any items ( that's legally, uber, however... can **** you cause they are scum but who cares), you simply left the phone where it was for the rest of the day and one of the next pax took it and threw it away, that simple.

Always tell them you are very far from their location, they will try to pay you a trip to their house, make it 50 bucks worth (obviously do your math on the miles to select the city you are in), even the next day as they will think it will be cheaper because you live closer, tell them you also live far, if they wont wanna pay, keep stalling them day by day, people usually pay up or scam up due to the importance of having your phone, few will allow time to drag.

If they ask you to return it to the hub, drag it as long as you can, not sure if uber has you ants on a time frame now given you are only contractors by name.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can we get back to the topic of me becoming a moderator? ✌







Side note: You wouldn't happen to be named Jason, would you?









Robbed in Rockwall Texas - looking for a driver named Jason


This driver abandoned me in the middle of our trip and left with my device and is hiding behind Uber company policy. If anybody knows and Uber driver in the Rockwall Texas area that goes by Jason please contact the Rockwall Texas police department officer Hamilton and please refer to this...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Very wealthy snobby older pax with a pretty entitled attitude and behavior, 3 pax, 1 wanted to ride up front which I denied. During the ride they talked non stop about rich people shit, like a relative wanting to come visit and how much it costs to put them in a hotel, 'charging it off to the estate', blah blah blah. Bunch of cheapskate rich people.
> 
> Long story short, no tip, and a day later I get an in-app text from pax about a lost phone. They seemed to be a much older, non tech savvy type and doubt they even knew how to do a GPS locate. I didn't even look, but considering that they're not terribly convenient to get to, $15 wouldn't be worth it for me to return it to them only to not get any extra compensation. A trip that length would pay at least that much, plus they lived kinda away from everything and a return trip would be very unlikely. Plus they didn't even tip for the original trip in the app.
> 
> IF I find the phone, what would you do? I'm inclined to just throw it away if I do...


Karma, for you, later? Actually, I know those kinds of people/riders are definitely not fun to give a ride to, but I’d return the phone (if you find). My first choice would be to just drive and drop off at nearest green light hub and let Uber employees worry with it and the riders travel all the way there to go through the return process. My conscience will not let me keep or discard of property like that….


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

The Entomologist said:


> You are doing it wrong.
> 
> First, you should have made the cheapskate PAY you for a delivery if any time within 2 days if not he could wait a month, tell him your time is valuable and that when you find time, you'll drop it off (this happens when you have a ride that leaves you near his location), what this does is that in order to get his phone quickly, he will have to give you some cash on top of the money uber will give you, usually, people who don't tip will try to scam a paid return with a promise of money they will not fulfill, if you refuse the return once there (for free) they will get you deactivated from Uber or Lyft, it's best to chuck the phone out the window usually if you are worried about your uber career and don't wanna be someone's sucker.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty aggravating drawn out process you suggested. 

Id just separate rider behavior from the fact an expensive personal item is in my care and drop it at the hub. This way returned (morals) but they don’t have your personal phone number or the grief of returning, meeting, arranging a mtg, etc. Just something a person does (being honest).


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)




----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

If the pax isn’t willing to come to me to get it within a few days the phone would disappear


----------

